# XboX One Controller verusacht Runtime Error C beim starten von Windows 10 1607



## AYAlf (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich noch machen kann, bei jedem Start von Windows 10 kommt das Fenster mit dem Runtime Error C.

Ich habe Google bemüht, aber daraus werde ich auch nicht schlau.

Was ich schon probiert habe.

- Alle MS C Runtimes aktualisiert mit All in One Runtimes Download - ComputerBase

- XboX One Controller an einem anderen USB Port.

- Treiber versucht zu aktualisieren (Windows 10 behauptet der aktuelle Treiber sei installiert).

Im Gerätemanager wird der Kontroller richtig erkannt.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und konnte es lösen.

Ich spiele z.Z. Forza Horizon 3. Da wird der Controller richtig erkannt und alles funktioniert.


----------



## MontagID (24. Oktober 2016)

Da du scheinbar den Treiber nicht aktualisiert bekommst, versuch mal diese Methode:
GUIDE for anyone that has issues getting the driver for the new Xbox One Wireless Adapter for Windows 10! : pcmasterrace

So wie dort beschrieben, bekommst die Treiber (auch wenn win sagt, sie seien aktuell) aktualisiert.
Ich hatte das Problem, dass ich den wireless Adapater nicht zum Laufen gekriegt hab. Damit funktioniert nun alles.

Vielleicht behebt das auch dein runtime error Problem


----------



## Greyfox (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, aber über bluetooth verbunden.


----------



## AYAlf (27. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir ist es unter Bluetooth das Selbe ^^


----------



## MontagID (27. Oktober 2016)

und mit dem von mir verlinkten verfahren habt ihr keine Besserung?


----------



## AYAlf (2. November 2016)

Bei mir hat der Link auch nix gebracht. 
Der Fehler kommt immer, wenn ich zum ersten mal nach dem Boot den Kontroller anschließe, dabei ist es egal ob es per Bluetooth oder USB Kabel geschieht. Der Kontroller funktioniert aber bei den Spielen ganz normal.


----------



## MontagID (4. November 2016)

Windows 10? Mal ausm store die xbox one zubehör app geladen?


----------



## AYAlf (8. November 2016)

Ja, bringt aber leider nix.

EDIT
Mit einem Xbox 360 Pad habe ich dieses Problem nicht. Scheint wirklich nur an den Xbox One Pads zu liegen.


----------



## AYAlf (15. April 2017)

Update

Auch mit der neuen Windows Version (Creators) habe ich das Problem.

Wenn noch einer eine Lösung weiß, bitte her damit.

Update2

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert. Eine Deinstallation aller MS Treiber hat geholfen. Es wird keine Fehlermeldung mehr angezeigt.


----------



## Memph (14. August 2018)

AYAlf schrieb:


> Update2:
> Falls es noch jemanden interessiert. Eine Deinstallation aller MS Treiber hat geholfen. Es wird keine Fehlermeldung mehr angezeigt.



Kannst Du uns mitteilen was du deinstalliert hast?

*EDIT*
Es hat bei mir ausgereicht den Controller aus der Geräteübersicht zu löschen ("Gerät entfernen" )
Ich habe auch noch noch einen Eintrag im MS Forum gefunden - siehe HIER


----------

